# What kind of cichlid is this?



## tbirdz83 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello,
I bought 2 Convict Cichlids at PetSmart about 8 months ago. When I first bought them they were about 2" long. Now they are much larger (5" to 6") but I don't think they are Convicts. What kind are they? Link to Picture


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Look more like a Sevrum to me


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Me to


----------



## justin james (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep. Sevrum of some type for sure.


----------



## tbirdz83 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks guys... after seeing pics of the Severum, I think I definitely have two Severums. 

That's why unless it's feeding time, if I walk next to the tank they dart to a hiding spot. Severums are notoriously skiddish.


----------



## lohachata (Nov 8, 2008)

i think either heros rotkeil of heros eufaciatus..


----------

